# Flip clips on a wasp uniphoxx.



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Has anyone tried this. They have them on sale at simple shot but idk if they would fit in the tube hole on the wasp.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think the holes are too small for flip clips - at 5.1mm.

Been recently thinking what I could get to work on the UniPhoxx - rivets / Chicago bolts etc. Sure there may be a work-around...


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Think the holes are too small for flip clips - at 5.1mm.
> 
> Been recently thinking what I could get to work on the UniPhoxx - rivets / Chicago bolts etc. Sure there may be a work-around...


I was thinking that fabricating something similar with washers and bolts.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

